# The Goodwins and Everards



## Spike316 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi Everyone i am trying to find out about my family mainly my Great Grandfather who served with Everards at Greenhithe. I would like any information anyone has on The name Goodwin i believe my great grandfathers first name was Edwin. I would be particulary like to find out what boats he served on and if anyone has any pictures of them. I believe he would have been working around Greenhithe up untill the 60's bua am not sure. Thanks in anticipation.


----------

